# 10-01-08



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

4 more sweetie jars turned up today in the post..i rehoused 4 of my mantids,1 per jar.they seem alot happier now


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Awwww. When i started reading the whole "4 sweetie jars" i thought. mmmmmmmm sweets for the forums! :O


----------

